# Closed Captioning via Google Speech Recognition



## RatWithACompiler (Jul 17, 2019)

RatWithACompiler submitted a new resource:

Closed Captioning via Google Speech Recognition - Provides closed captioning via Google Speech Recognition Cloud API



> Provides optional closed captioning via Google's Cloud Speech Recognition API and OBS' native caption output which is supported by Twitch's built in player and works on livestreams and in VODs on PC and iOS, no Twitch extension required.
> *Features:*
> 
> Captions only when mic isn't muted or hidden to ensure safety
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks for making this!


----------



## IcarianOM (Nov 5, 2019)

Is there a way to put the CC into a TEXT in screen, like a GDI+ asset?


----------



## RatWithACompiler (Nov 6, 2019)

There isn't currently no. To use for something like open captions I assume? 
Wouldn't be that hard to implement (though I am a bit worried about the whole settings becoming too complicated already), I'll look into that.


----------



## doctorhel (Dec 4, 2019)

Looks cool, but I have quick question. 

As I understand then the plugin is using https://cloud.google.com/speech-to-text/   , but that looks to be a paid service so how is it possible to use without user providing some kind of credentials?


----------



## kalu (Dec 17, 2019)

@RatWithACompiler   on the mac version of your awesome plugin,  it would be amazing having the ability to add captions as a source in OBS. When you are not using Twitch, you can't see captions. Tried grabbing the caption preview window but on mac window grabbing is SO choppy and not a real option. 

Don't know how hard is to do that though. Thanks !


----------



## RogerA (Feb 12, 2020)

I tried this, was able to see the captions fine in the OBS in the preview but it wasn't reliable showing up on my player which is video.js based.   Some of the text did show up but it was random and not complete.   I also tried viewing in by using the stream path in VLC and VLC wasn't able to see a captioning track.


----------



## Whale (Feb 16, 2020)

Captioning is amazing! Very accurate, very rapid.

One *issue.*

Here is a VOD from before I added the captions to my OBS stream (sent to Restream, then Youtube, then of course re-encoded by Youtube into their quality presets).

Here is a VOD of mine from now, from now, after I added the captions.
Here is that same VOD on Twitch.

YouTube does not seem to play nice with these captions while re-encoding video. For some reason it causes massive encoding errors in the final product that look absolutely garish.

_EDIT:_ And notice is still goes nuts every 30 seconds or so in this VOD of a much more low-noise, low-motion game...


----------



## javelin911 (Feb 16, 2020)

Anyone gotten this 5o work with Facebook live?


----------



## Whale (Feb 18, 2020)

Consider this a bug report -- not only does it not work with YouTube (expected, this is supposed to be for Twitch only) but -- this captioning service can and will corrupt YouTube VODs.

Example: https://youtu.be/jzXmyjPKmS0?t=12300
Here is the same VOD, from the same restream stream, taken untouched from source off Twitch and then reuploaded to youtube WITHOUT captions: https://youtu.be/yn0vyw0Pe5o?t=507


----------



## 1okisan (Mar 5, 2020)

An excellent plugin, could you add Russian for subtitles or tell me how to do it yourself?


----------



## WirelessMike (Apr 12, 2020)

javelin911 said:


> Anyone gotten this 5o work with Facebook live?



I tested this (great job btw), running latest OBS on Windows 10.  I was able to see captions in the recorded video using Windows 10 media player.  I was NOT able to see captions on Facebook Live when I tested....I know this was for twitch but as the above posted, if this is adding a standard format to the stream, shouldn't the other services pick it up?

When I REMUX the video from MKV to MP4 (using OBS) does the caption remain?  I tried viewing it from Dropbox...no luck, I have yet to bring the files over to my Mac to experiment (which seems to handle captions better than windows) or upload a test file to my CDN for testing.

Thank you for this...very promising.


----------



## adopted96 (Apr 13, 2020)

For some reason, I must be installing this wrong. Can you comment because I am not seeing it appear in the list. Using OBS x64, most recent version of OBS. I don't want to pay for speech logger yet, and PubNub isn't quite what i am looking for.


----------



## WirelessMike (Apr 15, 2020)

WirelessMike said:


> I tested this (great job btw), running latest OBS on Windows 10.  I was able to see captions in the recorded video using Windows 10 media player.  I was NOT able to see captions on Facebook Live when I tested....I know this was for twitch but as the above posted, if this is adding a standard format to the stream, shouldn't the other services pick it up?



I also tested this using latest version of OSX OBS and plugin....same results.  I also have a streaming CDN that I use for work, and it uses JW Player.  I tested a stream from both OSX and Windows 10 setups, pluging was working as I was seeing the captions....JW Player 8 reported "unknown captions" (but it DID detect captions) but did not display, which was the same behavior for both OSX and Windows versions, also, the built in experimental captions on the Windows version of OBS had same results.  So I am guess there is something in the formatting of the CC that isn't quite the spec the players are looking for?


----------



## ms.jela (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi, were you able to test MAC version for local recordings? I can see the captions while recording but it's not being saved on the output. Thanks.



WirelessMike said:


> I also tested this using latest version of OSX OBS and plugin....same results.  I also have a streaming CDN that I use for work, and it uses JW Player.  I tested a stream from both OSX and Windows 10 setups, pluging was working as I was seeing the captions....JW Player 8 reported "unknown captions" (but it DID detect captions) but did not display, which was the same behavior for both OSX and Windows versions, also, the built in experimental captions on the Windows version of OBS had same results.  So I am guess there is something in the formatting of the CC that isn't quite the spec the players are looking for?


----------



## adamlogan (Apr 28, 2020)

I also would really appreciate it if this worked on Mac OS. At current, it does not generate a timed text file at all as it does for Windows. I also would really appreciate being able to use the GDI text frames to display the voice to text output, I understand that it is burning the text into the stream which is not ideal, but I would totally use that if/when there is ever a working virtual camera plugin working on the Mac too. I would love a way to display the text without burning, but I imagine that would be difficult. I can see the captioning module working in OBS 25.08 in the preview box, but no way to output onscreen, and no output as a text file, I checked in the locally recorded stream (opened with mkvtoolnix, no subtitle file in there either, it's a lame duck at this point on the Mac, my preferred OS. I tested FB Livestream, Twitch, and YouTube with same results. No output anywhere other than preview window in caption plugin.

Coming from a deaf/hard of hearing guy here. Working with CymaSpace on a mission to make media accessible for the deaf, hard of hearing and others. Loving the progress made thus far on Windows. It's not operable yet on the Mac though, and a lot of Deaf/HOH people are on the Mac ecosystem due to the general better accessibility features on that platform, that, and Apple Watch is a pretty reliable alarm for waking up and receiving notifications from our phones.

By the way. Is there a beta version of 0.0.12 of this plugin available for the Mac? I would happily test and report back for early access if there's a chance that it would be useful at all on the Mac platform.


----------



## cymaspace (May 6, 2020)

Hello,
We are willing to pay a developer to implement full support for closed captioning in Youtube and Facebook Live with the OBS-captions-plugin.








						Caption stream starts but no text is displayed in Youtube/Facebook Live · Issue #16 · ratwithacompiler/OBS-captions-plugin
					

First off, wow! Thank you so much for taking on this plugin. We have been waiting for years for someone to connect the dots and apply Google Voice to Text API to an OBS plugin for live streaming. T...




					github.com
				




We are also looking for a developer to create a Mac-compatible version:








						Plugin does not generate output on Mac OS at all. · Issue #21 · ratwithacompiler/OBS-captions-plugin
					

At current, this plugin does not generate a timed text file at all as it does for Windows. As for GDI output, I understand the GDI text frame is not available on the Mac version of OBS yet (not you...




					github.com
				




Please contact us if you are interested to tackle this challenge: media(at)cymaspace(dot)org.


----------



## jpcst311 (May 8, 2020)

@RatWithACompiler is there a way you could log the clean text to a file on the PC? Having this would be incredibly useful in conjunction with scripts. I was digging through the codebase and trying to figure out how I could add in an extra staticly named file output to match the OBS preview dock (like transcript_clean_output.txt) so the file contents match the preview dock window exactly. Is this something you could add easily?? I haven't written cpp in a long time and do not have the tools to properly build the DLL's even if I did figure out how to write to a file.


----------



## McClusk1y (May 11, 2020)

WirelessMike said:


> I also tested this using latest version of OSX OBS and plugin....same results.  I also have a streaming CDN that I use for work, and it uses JW Player.  I tested a stream from both OSX and Windows 10 setups, pluging was working as I was seeing the captions....JW Player 8 reported "unknown captions" (but it DID detect captions) but did not display, which was the same behavior for both OSX and Windows versions, also, the built in experimental captions on the Windows version of OBS had same results.  So I am guess there is something in the formatting of the CC that isn't quite the spec the players are looking for prepaidgiftbalance?


This page captures your voice transcript and transmits the subtitles into OBS via PubNub. If you accidentally close this page, you can always come back.


----------



## FishBytes (May 11, 2020)

RatWithACompiler said:


> There isn't currently no. To use for something like open captions I assume?
> Wouldn't be that hard to implement (though I am a bit worried about the whole settings becoming too complicated already), I'll look into that.


Checking if there has been any progress on this.  Thanks - either as a live asset, or to TXT file of the current buffer that just replaces itself on update.

Also, can there be an option for it to just be on, not required for streaming or recording - using OBS as compositing tool, and the ability to keep it active would be great.

Very cool.


----------



## jpcst311 (Jun 11, 2020)

Yo @RatWithACompiler , I love the plugin man. I am trying to promote it in a popular YT and Twitch social group focused on stream mics, cams, obs pluggins, etc. I have a LUA script I modified to work with the plugin to enable voice activated sources in OBS. The plugin would be perfect if we had the option to specify the transcript file name as static. Every time a stream or recording starts, I have to go into the OBS script and point the LUA script to the new date/time stamped transcript file. Is this something you could throw into the beta version? It would be so helpful and I think it would really take off with the YT/Twitch followers I want to promote it to.


----------



## legionSR (Jun 23, 2020)

@RatWithACompiler thank you for your development. Even if I can not enjoy it right now this will be the perfect solution. Unfurtionately the capturing isn't working for me in OBS25.0.3-8 on win 10, using it with a laptop running an older i3 processor. Tried it with mic and video source in scenes and activated it on streaming and recordinhg but even in preview no text is showing up. It says it's capturing but the dot on the left side staied grey. 
Tested the plugin in version 0.0.10 and 0.0.11.
Is there any kind of log I could consult on this?
Maybe there will be something working for me in future versions. Keep on developing!


----------



## bradtem (Jun 24, 2020)

Very cool.    I don't suppose it is possible to also invoke Google translation on the captions (with more delay as it needs more words) to give subtitles in another language?  That would be very cool when I present to other parts of the world.

And it may seem strange, since properly embedded text subtitles are the best way to do this, but if not using twitch, it could make sense to create a virtual video source to include in your scene which overlays the subtitles into the video as hardsub.  Then they could go out OBS virtualcam or go into recordings  -- or is there another way to do that?


----------



## Spooky1611 (Jul 31, 2020)

bradtem said:


> Very cool.    I don't suppose it is possible to also invoke Google translation on the captions (with more delay as it needs more words) to give subtitles in another language?  That would be very cool when I present to other parts of the world.
> 
> And it may seem strange, since properly embedded text subtitles are the best way to do this, but if not using twitch, it could make sense to create a virtual video source to include in your scene which overlays the subtitles into the video as hardsub.  Then they could go out OBS virtualcam or go into recordings  -- or is there another way to do that?



+1 Google translation next to this would be insanely cool!


----------



## Serenova (Aug 1, 2020)

Is there any way to show the captions on the image preview?

And is there a way to get the captions to show when NOT streaming or recording? I want to be able to test the settings and how everything looks BEFORE going live anywhere (or filling up my hard drive with text recordings I then have to delete later).


----------



## Wandering Youth (Aug 9, 2020)

legionSR said:


> @RatWithACompiler thank you for your development. Even if I can not enjoy it right now this will be the perfect solution. Unfurtionately the capturing isn't working for me in OBS25.0.3-8 on win 10, using it with a laptop running an older i3 processor. Tried it with mic and video source in scenes and activated it on streaming and recordinhg but even in preview no text is showing up. It says it's capturing but the dot on the left side staied grey.
> Tested the plugin in version 0.0.10 and 0.0.11.
> Is there any kind of log I could consult on this?
> Maybe there will be something working for me in future versions. Keep on developing!


I am also having the same exact issue. I would love to give this plugin a try as it's exactly what I was looking for since I love Google's speech to text software on their android smartphones.


----------



## LastHPHero (Aug 10, 2020)

I am trying to work this out to include it in our Dungeons and Dragons stream. Is there a way to get the closed captions to also transcribe the spoken audio coming through a specific source?

It looks like there is an option "Other Source" which can be changed to an audio channel created for a scene, but I don't have a way to test that. Mine through my mic work, that is in the preview. Is that "Other Source" setting the correct thing to do to transcribe them as well?


----------



## jermn007 (Aug 25, 2020)

@RatWithACompiler , excellent work. This is a valuable plug-in for those of us who want to provide accessibility for viewers!

One thing that would make this better would be if there was an option to hardcode the captions onto the stream, either through a source, or some other means. Ideally, we'd also have control over the size, position, and color of the hardcoded subs.

I deliver roughly 30 hours a month of software onboarding for my organization. My set up includes outputting the OBS preview to a dedicated monitor, then sharing that monitor in WebEx/Zoom. Having hardcoded subs would give me the ability to provide captions to my session participants through my screen share in any meeting software.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Aug 28, 2020)

Any way to move it to another location on the screen?  In my testing, it is flush top left on the screen.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rockum (Sep 30, 2020)

I wish it were possible to use this with the output when neither recording or streaming. I would like to be able to use it with the virutal camera output and the NDI output plugin.


----------



## jpcst311 (Oct 10, 2020)

Hello @RatWithACompiler I really appreciate you putting in the changes to have a static transcript file! For some reason the file is now locked from view, or rather its like the contents of the CCC plugin do not write to the file until the stream is stopped or the recording is stopped. The old format would write to the file as things happened and you could open the file and see the changes. Is there a setting I need to have it do this again? My LUA script cannot read anything from the file in real time because its empty. Any ideas? Thanks a ton, I am so close!


----------



## jpcst311 (Oct 26, 2020)

jpcst311 said:


> Hello @RatWithACompiler I really appreciate you putting in the changes to have a static transcript file! For some reason the file is now locked from view, or rather its like the contents of the CCC plugin do not write to the file until the stream is stopped or the recording is stopped. The old format would write to the file as things happened and you could open the file and see the changes. Is there a setting I need to have it do this again? My LUA script cannot read anything from the file in real time because its empty. Any ideas? Thanks a ton, I am so close!


@RatWithACompiler  did you get a chance to take a look at the cc log files and why they are now locked for reading until the file is closed. The older version with fixed filenames allowed my LUA script to read from the file as it was writing. Now it doesn't write anything to the file until it is closed, which breaks my LUA script all together. This is so close to perfection! I mod in a twitch stream with a big community that would totally jump on this plugin in combination with my LUA script for voice control in OBS. :)


----------



## FrancisW (Nov 13, 2020)

I doubt this will work long term because Google speech to text relies on a Google account to track the max 60mins quota per month tied to a gcp account to make that api request


----------



## alexandresap (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi there!
It worked very well with my mic audio!
Is it possible to use for more than one audio channel? I normally do interviews and I just can use this closed caption with my mic audio channel, so closed caption us missing everything that my guest says.
Any solution? Tks


----------



## Zurk (Nov 19, 2020)

Does it include translation or, if not, how can I add translation?


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Dec 10, 2020)

Just trying it, and not seeing any sort of preview, nor any transcription to a file, indicating no speech-to-text is happening.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Dec 13, 2020)

Seriously... using the Mic/Aux source, which shows audio signal coming into OBS from my mic, I get NOTHING from this captioning tool, or the one that is in the menu listed as “experimental”.

What am I doing wrong?!


----------



## RogerA (Dec 17, 2020)

@RatWithACompiler  I am using OBS 26.1 and the 0.18b version on Windows 10.    I can caption to Twitch it works just fine, you can see the captions and they are about 95% accurate.   However when I stream to another service that uses video.js player I see the CC button on the player but the captions are very sparse, it only gets a small percentage of the words  in the stream and it's not consistent.  However all of the words come up fine in the preview.   Also I can stream captions to the video.js player with another application just fine.   Also I tried streaming to YouTube and don't get the CC button on the video player.  Anything that can be done to fix this?


----------



## jpcst311 (Dec 29, 2020)

jpcst311 said:


> @RatWithACompiler  did you get a chance to take a look at the cc log files and why they are now locked for reading until the file is closed. The older version with fixed filenames allowed my LUA script to read from the file as it was writing. Now it doesn't write anything to the file until it is closed, which breaks my LUA script all together. This is so close to perfection! I mod in a twitch stream with a big community that would totally jump on this plugin in combination with my LUA script for voice control in OBS. :)



@RatWithACompiler did you get a chance to take a look at the cc log files and why they are now locked for reading until the file is closed. The older version with fixed filenames allowed my LUA script to read from the file as it was writing. Now it doesn't write anything to the file until it is closed, which breaks my LUA script all together. This is so close to perfection! I mod in a twitch stream with a big community that would totally jump on this plugin in combination with my LUA script for voice control in OBS. :)


----------



## ODesplugado (Jan 1, 2021)

I have a problem.

My processor and video card are from AMD, and in OBS the audio capture for conversion to text seems to be working fine.
But for some reason, subtitles are not sent to the twitch, not even the subtitles button appears as an option in the player.


----------



## Matthew Sigal (Feb 9, 2021)

I've just started using this plugin and it seems to work pretty well! I was just wondering if all there is a reference page somewhere that goes over all the options?
I've been using the plugin to record lectures and find that the captions will run *very long* (like take up the entire screen long) since lectures don't really have as much silence as, say, dialogue. In particular, I am hoping to find a way to have the plugin display less lines at a time.


----------



## MonicaElleRose (Feb 11, 2021)

I've been using this for over a year and I love it. I never wanted to use any other kind of addon that requires me to keep a browser source open during my streams or broadcast.
This saves that. In the last year I have noticed my computer doesn't spike in cpu usage because of this app,  my streams are accessible, and this also works on mobile apps using twitch's native close captioning feature. I like that it is done through twitch and google and not causing burn in on my stream. It is pretty close to accurate translation of what I say. I hope that this becomes a built in feature in future obs updates soon.
I also like that it gives me the option to preview my captions, save them for vods, export them, and it also lets me save my close captions on  twitch vods/ clips too. 
On top of that, it also lets the user select the audio source for the captions which is great if someone uses multiple input devices


----------



## bxm83 (Feb 12, 2021)

Speaking of translation, it would be incredible to get like translation going.


----------



## johnbyrne (Feb 15, 2021)

Seeing as how you made this work with Google Speech Recognition, do you think you could make it work with Google Translate? While I get that it wouldn't be perfect, it would be pretty damn amazing! :)


----------



## chrislim (Feb 24, 2021)

bradtem said:


> Very cool.    I don't suppose it is possible to also invoke Google translation on the captions (with more delay as it needs more words) to give subtitles in another language?  That would be very cool when I present to other parts of the world.
> 
> And it may seem strange, since properly embedded text subtitles are the best way to do this, but if not using twitch, it could make sense to create a virtual video source to include in your scene which overlays the subtitles into the video as hardsub.  Then they could go out OBS virtualcam or go into recordings  -- or is there another way to do that?



I've been working on a solution for OBS closed captioning/subtitles that combines speech recognition and automatic translation both via overlays for hardsubs and as closed captions (which as of now is working on Twitch). 

Would like to hear more about how you're doing multilingual presentations today if you'd like to DM me!


----------



## FelipeGlauber (Mar 6, 2021)

Whale said:


> Captioning is amazing! Very accurate, very rapid.
> 
> One *issue.*
> 
> ...



Hi, it seems to be Restream related problem. I sent this bug to their track. Waiting some solution. I tested senting caption directly to YouTube and Twitch and the problems gone.


----------



## mortega (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi, 
I comes here looking for an obs plugin to transcribe meetings on different kind of softwares ( teams, skype, zoom and so on), I know this is not the core project, but I think the plugin you developed can accomplish the task, altought I know nothing about twitch and streaming. I simply tried to start recording with the plugin and I notice that it can transcribe my voice locally, but it cannot transcribe what I hear, nothing changes if I change the source audio input. Just to know if i'm doing something wrong and  if you'll generalize the plugin to be also local only - streaming exlude. anyway thank you.


----------



## louisbobby (Mar 12, 2021)

Excellent Plugin - Cool stuff


----------



## FerretBomb (Apr 3, 2021)

mortega said:


> Hi,
> I comes here looking for an obs plugin to transcribe meetings on different kind of softwares ( teams, skype, zoom and so on), I know this is not the core project, but I think the plugin you developed can accomplish the task, altought I know nothing about twitch and streaming. I simply tried to start recording with the plugin and I notice that it can transcribe my voice locally, but it cannot transcribe what I hear, nothing changes if I change the source audio input. Just to know if i'm doing something wrong and  if you'll generalize the plugin to be also local only - streaming exlude. anyway thank you.


You can work around this with Voicemeeter; just add a new virtual microphone, and run lines from your mic and your desktop audio together, and point the plugin at that device. Do NOT use that device in your meeting software. This plugin works fine local-only, if you configure it that way, though may have to be recording for it to enable.


----------



## mortega (Apr 9, 2021)

FerretBomb said:


> You can work around this with Voicemeeter; just add a new virtual microphone, and run lines from your mic and your desktop audio together, and point the plugin at that device. Do NOT use that device in your meeting software. This plugin works fine local-only, if you configure it that way, though may have to be recording for it to enable.



really thanks for the suggestion, i'll give a chance in someway, but I really miss a native way to do it since i'm not local windows administrator and I think I cannot elevate my user as administrator to install voicemeter, in this state OBS is perfect in his portable version. Since voicemeter create virtual devices I thinks it need it. I'l try to install onto another pc and simply brutal copy paste the folders. 
Thanks!


----------



## MarshMaui (Jun 5, 2021)

Sooooo, followed plugin install directions precisely and the plugin does not show up in tools or anywhere else. Any help? Just updated OBS as well.


----------



## blckspkz (Jun 18, 2021)

I recently downloaded the latest version of the CC app, and I'm having some issues. I followed the directions from the information on GitHub.

**** I know the screenshots show OBS is open the entire time, but I definitely closed the App and restarted my computer twice. After realizing I can't figure this out, I came to the forum.*****

What I've done so far -

Download the macOS folder, unzipped the file, copy and pasted the cloud_captions_plugin in the ~/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins

When I move the cloud_captions_plugin folder into ~/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/ - OBS will launch, but when I move it into the ~/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins folder, the app crashes and doesn't open?

I appreciate everyone who put this app together, but I'm lost on what I did wrong?


----------



## ghast (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi, I've been trying to get this plugin to work but for some reason it never does. So I'm thinking I just be doing something wrong and hoped you guys could help me.
I've tried the newest version, previous version and the version before that. 
After I install the plugin I set it up to listen in on my muted mic source when my goxlr stream mix plays audio. I've also tried just using the Mic source and muting all other sources, tried using it directly with the goxlr source and tried doing clean installs of older versions doing the same thing but to no avail. 
Whenever I talk, no CC is recorded, not in the built in CC function on twitch, nor on text sources set up to record them.
I've also tried to cycle between different versions of english in the language setting.
Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## KingTDN (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi,

I have been testing this plugin with Viemo live. I am using OBS and streaming on a PC. I am having an issue with the text not being able to generate apostrophes when contractions are used, such as can't wouldn't, and shouldn't. The plugin text on OBS displays these works fine, but when I check the Vimeo stream the text does not display an apostrophe. The Viemo stream just inserts a space where the apostrophe should be. The Viemo text would generate like this  "can t"

I am not sure why this is happening is there a solution to fix this?


----------



## DerHusky (Jul 24, 2021)

*I have a problem.*
When I use the plugin, the captions are almost in realtime on twitch. When I save it as a srt-file: I got every 20 – 30 seconds, a section full of words that I’ve said in this time. Is it possible to save the srt-file like the captions on twitch? So, that I am able to import the file in Adobe Premiere and have only five words that I say and then the next one? I mean that the system will save it more like it was in the livestream / recording and I don’t have to waste my time to move all the words to the right positions? 

I attach a screenshot from an example of the srt-file.


----------



## RealGameCulture (Aug 21, 2021)

I have an issue where open captions on screen via text work fine, but there seems to be no closed caption option when I stream.
Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## RicohLA (Oct 1, 2021)

RatWithACompiler said:


> RatWithACompiler submitted a new resource:
> 
> Closed Captioning via Google Speech Recognition - Provides closed captioning via Google Speech Recognition Cloud API
> 
> ...


Hi! I've been using your plugin on Windows and it works like a charm. However, I couldn't install this plugin on Linux. I saw your Linux release on GIthub, and I've followed your every step on how to install it, but it doesn't work.  (im a noob linux user btw). I'm trying to find your contact so I can DM, if you see this, please leave help me. By the way, I am using OBS 27 running on Zorin OS 15, it should be Ubuntu based distro.  It would be appreciated if you could assist me. Here's my discord: RIcohLA#3915


----------



## JnrBones (Oct 19, 2021)

Awesome plugin!!!

Really useful for transcript generation. Would be great to be able to output WEBVTT file format as well.

A small problem I ran into was trying to get the transcript file to save in a local account so when different users are using the computer it saves to their user folder path (i.e. C:\Users\%userprofile%\Videos). using '%userprofile%' in the file path field didn't work. Any suggestions????

To give context, I'm setting up OBS as a background software so the user doesn't interact with the interface and settings per se. . .


----------



## joealfonso98 (Nov 2, 2021)

chrislim said:


> I've been working on a solution for OBS closed captioning/subtitles that combines speech recognition and automatic translation both via overlays for hardsubs and as closed captions (which as of now is working on Twitch).
> 
> Would like to hear more about how you're doing multilingual presentations today if you'd like to DM me!


Is it possible to use this auto-generated speech-to-text feature to assign specific words to hot keys (commands). I’d love to be able to use this plugin to get an autogenerated profanity filter or use my voice to change scenes.


----------



## silentsands (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi there,
it seems like there is some sort of bug or an issue. When using the plugin it stops working after a while and shortly it works fine again. Using German settings. Why are there breaks in the transaltions?


----------



## therealdadbeard (Dec 29, 2021)

silentsands said:


> Hi there,
> it seems like there is some sort of bug or an issue. When using the plugin it stops working after a while and shortly it works fine again. Using German settings. Why are there breaks in the transaltions?



Exactly the same issue, hope this gets fixed as when it works it's really good


----------



## Mark Weiss (Jan 20, 2022)

Not sure if it's working correctly. I extracted the ZIP file into the obs-studio folder. It created a folder "OBS-captions-plugin-master" and then I started OBS. Under Tools I see:





But I don't see any captions appearing when I have audio input to OBS.


----------



## cac2244 (Mar 3, 2022)

Just as user Bradtem mentioned, I also use OBS as a virtual webcam for international meetings and it would be so great if i could just output the translated (or not) captions to my screen.


----------



## McPyrrhic (Apr 20, 2022)

I'm not sure if I did something wrong. I've installed this plugin once before, without any issues, but this time I see this. It doesn't really give any useful options and appears to only work for Microsoft text to speech?


----------



## MonicaElleRose (Apr 25, 2022)

McPyrrhic said:


> I'm not sure if I did something wrong. I've installed this plugin once before, without any issues, but this time I see this. It doesn't really give any useful options and appears to only work for Microsoft text to speech?




make sure you are using cloud based captions and not experimental (which uses window)


----------



## Dbiela1 (May 7, 2022)

not working like the idea.


----------



## wippercnmfpc (May 15, 2022)

I have added this plugin and found the dock and the placed the dock box into the bottom OBS Studio window. I added an audio source "Closed Caption" and it picks  I can see the text generated within the box.    But I am unable to see the text on the screen.
I set captioning up to display when recording to test but find no text anywhere in the video.  I am recording both in mov and also remux to mp4 as a backup.

Does anyone have any ideas on what might be the issue.


----------



## JusJayD (May 16, 2022)

wippercnmfpc said:


> I have added this plugin and found the dock and the placed the dock box into the bottom OBS Studio window. I added an audio source "Closed Caption" and it picks  I can see the text generated within the box.    But I am unable to see the text on the screen.
> I set captioning up to display when recording to test but find no text anywhere in the video.  I am recording both in mov and also remux to mp4 as a backup.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on what might be the issue.View attachment 83460View attachment 83459View attachment 83458


What screen are you looking for it on?


----------



## wippercnmfpc (May 20, 2022)

v00d00XL said:


> What screen are you looking for it on?


I was trying to record a trial run and could see the source box in the pictures added to the intial request.  I could see the text appear in the obs control area and when I finished the recording, I went to the folder and pulled up the video and no text appeared in the areas where I expected the screen to show the text.

I understand that it will not appear on the screen during the capture and should only appear during the actual stream online or on the recording once finished and viewed after the end of the recording.   I have saved the recording in both the standard streaming format and remux to mp4 for other usage.  I expected to see the text visible in both recording formats.

One other thing, can you program the locatoin that this text will appear when using obs?


----------



## emele (Jul 22, 2022)

Can this be used to put text in the live chat on a delayed stream?


----------



## DJFrANKyEHP (Aug 7, 2022)

@RatWithACompiler Thanks you very much for this plugin.

It is very useful overall for the people who cannot hear good or even for the people that while understand the language don't want to hear the sound and just want to read while seeing the stream. I use it always in all my 'Streams'.

The only side effect if that the 'Google API' sometimes doesn't recognize good the voice and sometimes can write a wrong word, but in general can be used very good.

Again thanks a lot for this plugin.

NOTE: All creators are credited as 'Plug-ins Creator' at the credits of my 'Streams' at the end of them. ;)


----------



## wippercnmfpc (Aug 10, 2022)

JusJayD said:


> What screen are you looking for it on?


Sorry for the delay, medical issues, I was wondering if the text would also be seen in a recording?   the computer that I am using doesn't hva a camera so I tried to record a test stream of just audio, the text appeared in the box but not on the recording.

when I get things working, I will add this to a computer that has a professional PTZ camera attached to a dedicated computer and OBS Studio most current edition.

I will try again when I do a full text with the actual equipment but wanted to text prior to spending time remotely.


----------



## JusJayD (Aug 11, 2022)

wippercnmfpc said:


> Sorry for the delay, medical issues, I was wondering if the text would also be seen in a recording?   the computer that I am using doesn't hva a camera so I tried to record a test stream of just audio, the text appeared in the box but not on the recording.
> 
> when I get things working, I will add this to a computer that has a professional PTZ camera attached to a dedicated computer and OBS Studio most current edition.
> 
> I will try again when I do a full text with the actual equipment but wanted to text prior to spending time remotely.


No it doesnt show in recordings.  The plugin uses the Twitch Player built in Closed Captioning function


----------



## Landie (Sep 5, 2022)

Where is the config file stored? I've looked in AppData, plugin configs in the obs directory, and I can't find anything


----------



## Smart Net (Oct 8, 2022)

Need some advise to start using this great plugin with NETFLIX on OBS. Looking for languages does not supported by netflix.. Who's with me?


----------



## joealfonso98 (Dec 11, 2022)

RatWithACompiler said:


> RatWithACompiler submitted a new resource:
> 
> Closed Captioning via Google Speech Recognition - Provides closed captioning via Google Speech Recognition Cloud API
> 
> ...


It would be amazing if this Ai could be used to detect and censor profanity live. Captioning text could be censored with *** and audio could be temporarily muted or bleeped using select words.


----------

